# [SOLVED] computer shuts down by itself



## ijijijij

hi

my desktop computer has been shutting down by itself recently. it just shuts off as if the power has gone out, i mean there is no shutdown process or anything. the computer just abruptly turns off. then i have to put in on different outlet etc. to make it work. but again then on the other power outlet same problem occurs. so i dont think thats its power outlet problem. the computer is in alienware case with proper cooling system. and i suspect that its not either the heat problem as the computer even shuts down even when its just been turned on after a long gap. i dont think that its virus problem as i have recently formatted the harddrive and there are no viruses, etc. also, first the computer used to shut down after long time periods but no the time gap has become smaller. now it shuts down even within few seconds. i have cleaned the computer from inside, still its the same problem. now it narrows down to either ram problem or hard drive problem or heatsink problem. could there be any other reasons for this? i will try to check for faulty ram and hard drive. if that doesnt work then i will try replacing the heatsink. or should i check the connections of heatsink too? if they are properly connected. i am not too sure about the heatsink connections. 
any help would be greatly appericiated thanks!

computer config: about 1 gb of ram , 1.8 ghz processor, pentium 4 and 40 gb hard drive space. the ram is is not installed exactly as 1 gb, its on three slots, windows xp


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: computer shuts down by itself*

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Have you checked your Power supply Unit. This could be the cause of your shut down also. Please list the specs of the PSU. Many older P4 PSU are noted for this.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ijijijij

*Re: computer shuts down by itself*

hi
thanks for the reply!

so you mean i check all the connections of the psu. I am not sure what are the right connections. i will try to post some info about psu.

thanks again!


----------



## ijijijij

*Re: computer shuts down by itself*

i mean i dont know where all the wires coming out of psu should be connected. most of wires coming out are connected to different parts but there is a yellow bunch of wires coming out if it are hanging. not connected to anywhere. i can also try to get its picture.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: computer shuts down by itself*

Hi
I am lookind for voltage outputs of the PSU (You maybe able to get them in your BIOS if it will run long enough). If not look at the PSU and list any specs you see (Since you are opening up the case be sure to disconnect the power and groound yourself by touching an unpainted service of the case)
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ijijijij

*update*

hi guys!
I checked for ram and hard drive and both seems to be fine.
i was able to gather some more info about my computer regarding this problem.

cpu temp: 50 C
M/B temp: 32 C
cpu fan speed: 5000rpm
chassis fan speed: N/A

V(core): 1.690V
+3.30V 3.274V
+5.00V 4.780V
+12.00V 12.903V

some bios settings:

suspend to RAM (S3): Auto
Return on AC/Power loss: Power off
Ring-in Power on: Enable
S.M.A.R.T. for hard disk disabled. 

I have also got few photos of the computer. here they are...


1) pic of psu (one screw is missing...so its not too tight)..dont know if that could be the problem

http://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc1159et5.jpg


2) pic of front on the computer (the top one is the power button...i dont know whats the bottom buttom the one which is highlighted)

http://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc1164gq9.jpg

3) a wire coming out of heatsink..maybe its supposed to go somewhere or maybe its just a spare one.

http://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc1139nh1.jpg

http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc1140lw1.jpg

hope thats some help.

thanks everyone for yr quick replys


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: computer shuts down by itself*

Hi,
From what I see on the Power Supply voltage your PSU is only at the minimum or below specs. 
I also noticed from your pictures you CPU fan and heat sink is also dirty.
As for the yellow 4 pin connector, this is an additional power source for certain mobo.
I would consider replacing the Power Supply, see my link below.
I would also blow out the CPU fan and heat sink.
Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## terbolee

*Re: computer shuts down by itself*

My son's computer recently did the same thing. Solved it by vacuum cleaning the CPU fan. Yes, you need to dismantle the fan. Also, in another case, replacing the old PSU did the trick. Good luck!


----------



## dai

*Re: computer shuts down by itself*

enable s.m.a.r.t on the hard drive in the bios it gives you advance warning of a hard drive failure coming
as well as blow the dust out,redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## speedster123

*Re: computer shuts down by itself*

also-
did you install the chipset drivers after you formatted? check your device manager for any yellow alerts, in there, click _view_, then click _show hidden devices._

try running this machine with the side off and a fan blowing in.


----------



## ijijijij

*worked*

hi
thanks again everyone!

I cleaned cpu fan, psu, installed psu in correct position as it was insalled upside down. there were screws missing in few places including on the motherboard. so i installed some screws in those places. now the computer seems to be working fine! i ran it for 9-10 hrs and its still running without any interruption. first it used to shutdown very quickly but now its not happening. first i noticed that the cpu fan was running at about 4900 rpm but now it seems to be running at 5300 rpm. maybe thats what changed the situation. i have also installed additional hard disk and i want to upgrade to ram. i will ask about that in new thread. again, thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: computer shuts down by itself*

Great, keep an I on the PSU. Check to see what the voltages are now that it is running better. The PSU (Being upside down) was unable to remove the heat off the CPU properly. The CPU fan and heat sink being cleaned also help the situation. Good work, pat yourself on the back. Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

